# Tubbs vs Traveller Puppies



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

*Tubbs and Traveller Puppies*

Looking at two litters and the females are mother, daughter. Considering them equal I can't make up my mind on a puppy. One is bred to Tubbs and one to Traveller. It will be for hunting and hunt tests and a family dog. Has one proven himself over the other or faster then the other at this time?

Thanks
Gerald


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Gerald Kelley said:


> Looking at two litters and the females are mother, daughter. Considering them equal I can't make up my mind on a puppy. One is bred to Tubbs and one to Traveller. It will be for hunting and hunt tests and a family dog. Has one proven himself over the other or faster then the other at this time?
> 
> Thanks
> Gerald


Go with the Tubb puppy. Performance wise Tubb has the upper hand. I believe as a producer as well. Plus I think the Tubb puppy will be better looking.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Gerald Kelley said:


> Has one proven himself over the other or faster then the other at this time?
> 
> Thanks
> Gerald


‘12 NAFC Traveler (DOB 10-5-07) - 30.5 All Age Points, 1X National Finalist (2012 Win), 3 pups on Derby list (13,10,25 points).
‘14 NAFC Tubb (DOB 1-12-09) - 96.5 All Age Points, 3X National Finalist (2014 Win), 6 pups on Derby list (19,10,10,20,12,23 points).


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Brandon Bromley said:


> ‘12 NAFC Traveler (DOB 10-5-07) - 30.5 All Age Points, 1X National Finalist (2012 Win), 3 pups on Derby list (13,10,25 points).
> ‘14 NAFC Tubb (DOB 1-12-09) - 96.5 All Age Points, 3X National Finalist (2014 Win), 6 pups on Derby list (19,10,10,20,12,23 points).


Shouldn't the # of pups on the derby list take into account the # of breedings. For instance if Tubbs has been bred 80x vs Travs 30x the # of dogs on the derby list is skewed. Either way impressive stock.


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

I think they are both impressive and can't go wrong either way just can't seem to decide.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Peter Balzer said:


> Shouldn't the # of pups on the derby list take into account the # of breedings. For instance if Tubbs has been bred 80x vs Travs 30x the # of dogs on the derby list is skewed. Either way impressive stock.


Yep, and I think Trav has been over shadowed by his sire.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Here's how to make the decision: flip a coin. Harry


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

I have no hands on experiences with any Traveler puppies but here's a straight up no BS assessment of my 5 month old Tubb puppy;

•Loves to retrieve
•Good marker (so far)
•Intelligent, seems to be a quick learner
•Biddable. Show him what you want and he will do it majority of the time
•A little sensitive (haven't applied much pressure yet). If he doesn't do it, one correction and you got his attention 
•VERY apprehensive of water at first but finally starting to come around. Live pigeons are my best friends in this regard
•Dirty in the kennel
•A little yappy but not bad for a young pup
•Bold. He's never been particularly afraid or timid about anything besides water. 

Overall, I really like him and look forward to training him everyday. I am anxious to see how he turns out. I don't think he'll be a real "player" for various reasons, some beyond his own faults. But if we can play the Minor Stakes I'll be happy.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wade said:


> Plus I think the Tubb puppy will be better looking.
> GOOD LUCK


Based on what? Doesn't the mother have something to do with that?


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree the female has at least 50% to do with it and then being equal in this case. 

Harry Williams that's is exactly what I'm coming down to. This was a last ditch effort for to find out just a touch more info.


----------



## Selous (Nov 8, 2013)

The best looking dogs are the ones who do what is expected well and are always nice to be around.


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not wanting anyone to put down anyone's dog. Just looking for thoughts on one vs the other.


----------



## Titan (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a 14 month old female out of traveler who is a duck hunting machine and awesome member of family. Also very high on Tubbs just haven't found what I want. Go with your gut and grab one.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I got lucky and have a pup that combines both. Grady x Tubbs sister. Super blessed to get in on this breeding. Only 11 weeks old but will keep you posted. I don't think you can go wrong with either sire. Enjoy whatever one you choose!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

PM Sent. Good luck in your search


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. I need to make up my mind so I can get my pick in.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

how can one make a recomendation without a cost assessment? how much are the pups?

if you are looking for a good hunting, family and hunt test dog, you would be VERY LIKELY to get a good one from either sire. but if the trav pup was 3,000 and the tubb pup was 1,500(or vice versa).......hey?


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

Prices are equal as well. That's why I'm having a hard time. LOL


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Gerald Kelley said:


> Looking at two litters and the females are mother, daughter. Considering them equal I can't make up my mind on a puppy. One is bred to Tubbs and one to Traveller. It will be for hunting and hunt tests and a family dog. Has one proven himself over the other or faster then the other at this time?
> 
> Thanks
> Gerald


What do you think your % ratio, Hunting to HT would be?


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

My plan is for him is to have my trainer work on getting his titles. So for the first few years 50/50. Probably even less on the hunting the first few years.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

19 replies and no one has asked if the mother or daughter have been trained or have any titles or the age of either of the gals...which one bloodline does the dam match up with better...The gals are going to have a BIG sayso in which litter may potentially click...Goes a whole lot further than the title the sire carries at this point in time

Also has your trainer ever trained a Tubb or a Trav dog, does he have a preference ?

Has the mother/female whelped a litter before ? how did those pups turn out. Is this the daughter's first litter ?

My point in all these questions is dont stake your entire decision on Tubb or Trav


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Kajun Kamakazi said:


> I have no hands on experiences with any Traveler puppies but here's a straight up no BS assessment of my 5 month old Tubb puppy;
> 
> •Loves to retrieve
> •Good marker (so far)
> ...


I bred to Tubb (my first litter and my female's first breeding) so I am a little partial, but I have been getting nothing but AWESOME reports from the owners. They are currently 15 weeks old. I kept a female and can tell you about her and will address the characteristics from the post I have quoted above.

-LOVES to retrieve and has great recall/return
-seems to mark well, but we haven't stretched her out yet
-HIGHLY intelligent and learns very quickly (learned SIT at 4.5 weeks with a treat raised above her head 3 times...)
-seems to be very biddable so far, but still early
-takes correction well without getting nervous or holding a grudge so don't think she is overly sensitive
-VERY CLEAN in the kennel and the house. I litterbox trained the whole litter at 3 weeks and never had problems with them going outside of the box from 3 weeks on
-only barks when she has to go outside. Quiet on the truck and the stake out at group training session
-bold and fearless. She was next to a 4 wheeler recently when it was started and went running at it all excited. She had never been around 1 before.

If this litter continues to do well and show great things, I will repeat this breeding. My vote is for Tubb all the way, but I don't know enough about Trav to weigh in. I will also add that of those pups on the derby list, 1 of them ("Google") JAMd a HUGE amateur at 16 months old and had already won a Q). Good luck with your decision. I don't regret mine at all


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a Tubb female out of a QAA Chopper female so she has very (very) strong lines on the female side and she is an awesome dog. She is 22 months old had her SH at 18 months and her first master pass at 19 months. She has incredible drive, an unbelievable training attitude and all in a small package. She is 43 lbs and she can take as much pressure as you can apply and will make her corrections and ask "What is Next?" She has been duck hunting a few times but pheasant hunts like a machine. She is one of 3 labs in the house and she is also the most affectionate dog I have ever had, always trying to please anyone she is with and she recently has taken to my 7 year old son and sleeps with him every night (he is really bummed that she is going south in January). I am biased with my post because I don't know anything about Trav pups nor have I seen one, but this is my report on my Tubbs pup. I agree with looking at the female contributions and not just the sires, this pup took me 2 years to find exactly what I was looking for and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Jamee Strange said:


> I bred to Tubb (my first litter and my female's first breeding) so I am a little partial, but I have been getting nothing but AWESOME reports from the owners. They are currently 15 weeks old. I kept a female and can tell you about her and will address the characteristics from the post I have quoted above.
> 
> -LOVES to retrieve and has great recall/return
> -seems to mark well, but we haven't stretched her out yet
> ...


How about her water attitude? Sorry but I'm curious for obvious reasons.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

I know your water question wasn't towards me, but my female has unbelievable water attitude. The first time she was in the water she did not tip toe in, she ran full speed in and swam right to the bumper like a pro. She has a huge entry, which is something I was hoping for as my other two dogs do not have these skills. I am actually nervous in some situations where I don't know the water depths before she enters as I think she could hurt herself, but she is so fun to watch.


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

Review the pedigrees on Huntinglabpedigree or findretrievers to determine what breedings have taking place if any with like lines to your chosen dam with Trav/Tubb.


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

Haven't talked to my trainer yet. Mom is HRCH/MH and has produced a MH from Grady. Daughter is HRCH and will go for her MH title after this litter. She has been bred before but I think the pups are only 1 1/2 area. The daughter is out of Grady and breed to Tubbs.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmm if we consider the sires equal the dam will make the difference. She very well might make the difference period. Need to see the pedigree of the dam need to know how any previous litter are preforming. Need to know any quirks the female might carry and how that might merge with the sire. Etc etc. Pick the dam and the sire only adds genetics, to balance her. Very few sires put near as much mark on their pups as their dam.


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

I agree with Bon and Hunt em Up. Seems like all of the hub hub is about who the sire is. Put your homework in on the Dam also.....50 per cent of your upcoming future prospect!


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/testpedigree.asp?id=6097
Or
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/testpedigree.asp?id=5930


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Tubbs for my money. Great dog,


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Gerald Kelley said:


> http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/testpedigree.asp?id=6097
> Or
> http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/testpedigree.asp?id=5930


Between these two I would take the Tubb litter. The bitch line on either of the breedings isn't all that great IMO. The top half (male side of the bitch) of the Grady bitch is better than the top half of the Bocephus, again IMO.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

Why don't you just buy one of each?


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

I wish I could for sure lol


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> 19 replies and no one has asked if the mother or daughter have been trained or have any titles or the age of either of the gals...which one bloodline does the dam match up with better...The gals are going to have a BIG sayso in which litter may potentially click...Goes a whole lot further than the title the sire carries at this point in time
> 
> Also has your trainer ever trained a Tubb or a Trav dog, does he have a preference ?
> 
> ...


Agree w/ this: who are the females & what are their credentials??? The whole picture has to be considered.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

The Trav litter is a repeat. See if you can get references to talk to. If the first litter has several pups with traits that match your needs, then getting a pup from the repeat improves your chances of getting a similar one.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Just based on those pedigrees alone, I'd go with Tubbs X Sugar


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

That's the way I'm leaning. If it was for sugars mom Jade I would have no hesitation. I hear Jade is a beast.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Gerald Kelley said:


> That's the way I'm leaning. If it was for sugars mom Jade I would have no hesitation. I hear Jade is a beast.


Looks like the dams of both litters are owned by the same person. Ask him!!


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

I have and they are both great. I knew that going into this just disn't know about pups out of the two Sires.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Kajun Kamakazi said:


> How about her water attitude? Sorry but I'm curious for obvious reasons.


Haven't had a chance to put her in the water yet because it got cold here early this year and I didn't want to risk putting them in the water, but she almost jumped off a dock one day. She loves to play in her water bowl so I don't think it will be much of an issue. I'll find out when I go down south for a bit in March


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

I went with a Travller Yellow male. Now hopefully the breeding took and Spring will bring a new puppy to the house.


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

Gerald Kelley said:


> I went with a Travller Yellow male. Now hopefully the breeding took and Spring will bring a new puppy to the house.


I would have gotten the Tubbs pup.........















just joking, hope the pup turns out just the way you want...


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

Haha! My coin cound't have let me down?!?!?! No I really wanted something of the older Jade dog. She has produced really well. She was my mind maker.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Gerald Kelley said:


> I went with a Travller Yellow male. Now hopefully the breeding took and Spring will bring a new puppy to the house.


Bets of luck to you and I am hoping you get your pup!! Lots of excitement.


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

I'd take two of each if I could.


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

Repaupo i agree lol


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Gerald Kelley said:


> I went with a Travller Yellow male. Now hopefully the breeding took and Spring will bring a new puppy to the house.


Good luck with him! If you like the bitch, then that's the way you should go. Hope it works out for you


----------

